# Celtic - lucky or not!



## 3offTheTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Celtic are in the draw for Champions League today.

Appeal has worked despite a player playing for 4 minutes.

Rules are Rules!!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 8, 2014)

Suppose it gives them another 2 games....


----------



## IanG (Aug 8, 2014)

Wow, lucky indeed, but good luck to them in the next round. After the other results of last night  Scotland's UEFA-coefficient needs all the help it can get !


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

wonder what happens to all the losing bets saying Celtic would go through


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2014)

What?!! Legia Warsaw hoofed out?  Unbelievable.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Second time in three years they've progressed in this manner.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 8, 2014)

lucky doesn't come close!!


----------



## Slab (Aug 8, 2014)

Harsh penalty, but as golfers we more than most should appreciate the application of a penalty for a rules breach


----------



## Val (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Second time in three years they've progressed in this manner.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so, rules are rules though. It's not Celtics fault in either case, if clubs can't sort their admin then they deserve all they get.

My personal opinion is voiced on the other thread, Celtic got beaten and should be out.


----------



## Val (Aug 8, 2014)

Just to be clear, Legia didn't get booted out, they forfeited the tie 3-0 (which is a standard penalty) and Celtic went through on away goals


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Maybe so, rules are rules though. It's not Celtics fault in either case, if clubs can't sort their admin then they deserve all they get.

My personal opinion is voiced on the other thread, Celtic got beaten and should be out.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Just brought it up with relevance as to whether they were "lucky".


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

Pretty lucky yes but the other team cheated so its right that they are back in.

They still would have lost imo but too late now.

I hope they get through now, that would be ace :whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Pretty lucky yes but the other team cheated so its right that they are back in.

They still would have lost imo but too late now.

I hope they get through now, that would be ace :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

They brought on an ineligible player for the last two minutes of a tie they were winning 6-1. So I think "cheating" is a bit harsh. "Stupid", "incompetent" etc etc sums it up better.


----------



## brysoni23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Very very lucky. Other team = silly mistake.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			They brought on an ineligible player for the last two minutes of a tie they were winning 6-1. So I think "cheating" is a bit harsh. "Stupid", "incompetent" etc etc sums it up better.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

There was precedence of a similar situation with another club, the ruling was as the player came on so late it wouldnt affect the outcome so they received a 50K fine instead. I thought thats what would have happened in this case as 6-1 with a few minutes to go is certainly not cheating, it's incompetent at worst.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

Celtic drawn against Maribor. Thought they made sweets! Slovenian apparently. Should present a reasonable chance to get into the group stages. One part of me says lucky and the other says Legia were so stupid and deserve to go out


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			They brought on an ineligible player for the last two minutes of a tie they were winning 6-1. So I think "cheating" is a bit harsh. "Stupid", "incompetent" etc etc sums it up better.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe harsh but they broke the rules either way. Had this player scored the winner im sure people wouldn't say stupid or incompetent then.

They breached the rules and have been thrown out so doesn't really matter how we dress it up.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Maybe harsh but they broke the rules either way. Had this player scored the winner im sure people wouldn't say stupid or incompetent then.

*They breached the rules and have been thrown out *so doesn't really matter how we dress it up.
		
Click to expand...

no they haven't


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Maybe harsh but they broke the rules either way. *Had this player scored the winner im sure people wouldn't say stupid or incompetent then.*

They breached the rules and have been thrown out so doesn't really matter how we dress it up.
		
Click to expand...

That would have been some last two minutes, Celtic score 6 goals and look to be going through but are robbed by a last gasp winner from the ineligible player the cheating poles put on! 

Bottom line is that the game was over and Legia made a stupid mistake.


----------



## Val (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			That would have been some last two minutes, Celtic score 6 goals and look to be going through but are robbed by a last gasp winner from the ineligible player the cheating poles put on! 

*Bottom line is that the game was over and Legia made a stupid mistake.*

Click to expand...

Correct, and punished for it and rightly so IMO.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			That would have been some last two minutes, Celtic score 6 goals and look to be going through but are robbed by a last gasp winner from the ineligible player the cheating poles put on! 

Bottom line is that the game was over and Legia made a stupid mistake.
		
Click to expand...

They broke the rules and are no longer in the champions league because of that.

Dress it up how you like, doesn't really matter at all.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

CMAC said:



			no they haven't
		
Click to expand...

Again like I have already said dress it up how you like.

They broke the rules and now they are no longer in the champions league.

Case closed, tatty bye, turrah, see you never, au revior, adios etc etc.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			They broke the rules and are no longer in the champions league because of that.

Dress it up how you like, doesn't really matter at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not dressing anything up - I only took issue with your use of "cheated" since they plainly made a mistake rather than cheating.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 8, 2014)

Lucky maybe but they are in because others broke the rules - fair enough to me and good luck to them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I'm not dressing anything up - I only took issue with your use of "cheated" since they plainly made a mistake rather than cheating.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I read it. It does ask the question, should the manager know if a player in eligible especially new incoming signings or is that the clubs job to advise him. Personally if it were me I'd like to know who I could and couldn't pick.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



*Again like I have already said dress it up how you like.*

They broke the rules and now they are no longer in the champions league.

Case closed, tatty bye, turrah, see you never, au revior, adios etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

not dressing anything up, just like to stick with facts.


----------



## cookelad (Aug 8, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Again like I have already said dress it up how you like.

They broke the rules and now they are no longer in the champions league.

Case closed, tatty bye, turrah, see you never, au revior, adios etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

do widzenia!


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

cookelad said:



			do widzenia!
		
Click to expand...

Like it


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

CMAC said:



			not dressing anything up, just like to stick with facts.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that.


----------



## gdunc79 (Aug 8, 2014)

Huge shame for Legia Warsaw as it was a simple administrative error which will cost them Â£ms. If it was my club I would be heartbroken. Player sat out all 3 games of his suspension as he should have done but failure to register him for squad was their downfall.

Celtic so lucky but what's new there? Their fans are unberable in the workplace today. Should be keeping their heads down utterly embarassed - instead they are dancing around as if they have already qualiffied for the group stages. And they wonder why fans of other Scottish teams struggle to "support" the Old Firm in Europe (even when we know if will benefit us in the long-term)......


----------



## Birchy (Aug 8, 2014)

gdunc79 said:



			Huge shame for Legia Warsaw as it was a simple administrative error which will cost them Â£ms. If it was my club I would be heartbroken. Player sat out all 3 games of his suspension as he should have done but failure to register him for squad was their downfall.

*Celtic so lucky but what's new there? Their fans are unberable in the workplace today. Should be keeping their heads down utterly embarassed - instead they are dancing around as if they have already qualiffied for the group stages. And they wonder why fans of other Scottish teams struggle to "support" the Old Firm in Europe (even when we know if will benefit us in the long-term)....*..
		
Click to expand...

I bet Celtic fans took a bit of stick after getting knocked out so you cant blame them really for giving a bit back. Banter comes with the territory for football fans so I wouldn't expect anything less 

Im sure if they get knocked out next round the rest of the office will get their own back etc :rofl:


----------



## callummcs (Aug 8, 2014)

I have spoken to a few Celtic supporting mates and everyone of them have said they are very embarrassed by the whole situation. All said it was a total red neck to even think about pursuing it and that Legia Warsaw were terribly unlucky due to a simple error which will cost them millions. Also went on to absolutely slate the Celtic board and team.

Celtic have got to be the jammiest club of all time.Twice in 3 years this has happened. 

hope they get pumped


----------



## Val (Aug 8, 2014)

callummcs said:



			I have spoken to a few Celtic supporting mates and everyone of them have said they are very embarrassed by the whole situation. All said it was a total red neck to even think about pursuing it and that Legia Warsaw were terribly unlucky due to a simple error which will cost them millions. Also went on to absolutely slate the Celtic board and team.

Celtic have got to be the jammiest club of all time.Twice in 3 years this has happened. 

hope they get pumped
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true bluenose :rofl:

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Aug 8, 2014)

Oscar Pistorius has sacked his legal team. He's hired Celtic's as he heard they lost both legs & got a victory.


----------



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

Rules are rules , they are there for a reason and today we know why , nuff said


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			Rules are rules , they are there for a reason and *today we know why *, nuff said
		
Click to expand...

H'mm. Not sure if that's the case!

But we certainly know that the (heart-breaking) consequences of (stupidly) breaking them can be fortunate for another team - again!


----------



## Dodger (Aug 8, 2014)

It's been a good day today and I have enjoyed seeing the seetheometer of 'certain' teams fans hit the roof.

You could power Scotland with it.

Nearly,nearly but not quite as enjoyable as February 14th 2012.

Superb.


----------



## DCB (Aug 8, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Second time in three years they've progressed in this manner.
		
Click to expand...

It's the luck of the Irish


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2014)

Good luck for Celtic, but unforgivable for a professional team to field an ineligible player and someone at Legia will probably get a P45 or the Polish equivalent thereof.


----------



## DCB (Aug 8, 2014)

Dodger said:



			It's been a good day today and I have enjoyed seeing the seetheometer of 'certain' teams fans hit the roof.

You could power Scotland with it.

Nearly,nearly but not quite as enjoyable as February 14th 2012.

Superb.
		
Click to expand...


Don't worry Green is lurking in the wings, maybe for The Sequel


----------



## SS2 (Aug 8, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Nearly,nearly but not quite as enjoyable as February 14th 2012. Superb.
		
Click to expand...

Surely you mean 24th March 2010?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/8583337.stm


----------



## DCB (Aug 8, 2014)

SS2 said:



			Surely you mean 24th March 2010?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/scot_prem/8583337.stm

Click to expand...

Ah, the the debt called in. At least they, St Mirren, waited a while so as to avoid any doubt or unnecessary conspiracy theories. Long time after 3rd of May


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

They should beat Haribo or whatever they're called but really can't see them doing anything in the groups given current form. Hope as a fan of all British teams in Europe, I'm wrong but can't see it at the moment


----------



## SS2 (Aug 8, 2014)

DCB said:



			Ah, the the debt called in. At least they, St Mirren, waited a while so as to avoid any doubt or unnecessary conspiracy theories. Long time after 3rd of May 

Click to expand...

Conspiracy theories? These only exist in the minds of deranged East Coasters. I was in Paisley that day and can confirm that no brown enevlopes travelled from the East End of Glasgow to God's Own Country of Paisley...


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 8, 2014)

Powers that be had to lay down a marker that they are going to stick by , 

Lets be honest tho it is a rather silly rule that insists you must list your player that is suspended in your match day squad , despite the fact he cannot play

In ordinary EPL/SPL keague gameif a player gets sent off and3 match ban does he have to be listed in the match day squad to serve his suspension does anyone know ?

Silly Silly rule , but its the rules


OP as they say in Ireland  steeped lucky ..


----------



## scottbrown (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They should beat Haribo or whatever they're called but really can't see them doing anything in the groups given current form. Hope as a fan of all British teams in Europe, I'm wrong but can't see it at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Don't think they will be the walk over you think.
They were in the same group as wigan last year. Wigan beat them at home and lost away. And I certainly wouldn't say Celtic are a better team than wigan. Spl is a pub league these days


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

scottbrown said:



			Don't think they will be the walk over you think.
They were in the same group as wigan last year. Wigan beat them at home and lost away. And I certainly wouldn't say Celtic are a better team than wigan. Spl is a pub league these days
		
Click to expand...

daft post 
By your reasoning if Celtic go through Wigan are lower than a pub team but playing in the EPL/ Chumps and qualifing for Europe.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 9, 2014)

Feel sorry for Henning Berg, looks like he had the makings of a decent side there, then again beating Celtic in Europe ain't no biggie I guess 
Makes you wonder how the heck they didn't realise he wasn't eligible to play! Dodgy or just a pure mistake?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

OK for the wise guys knocking Celtics CL record..........list the teams in England/Wales who have had a better one over the last three years.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OK for the wise guys knocking Celtics CL record..........list the teams in England/Wales who have had a better one over the last three years.
		
Click to expand...

Without looking I know for a fact that both Manu and Arsenal reached the "round of 16" in 11/12 &12/13, whereas Celtic reached the 2nd round both years


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OK for the wise guys knocking Celtics CL record..........list the teams in England/Wales who have had a better one over the last three years.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real? 3 English teams progressed further than Celtic last year alone. Arsenal and Man Untd made the last 16 and Chelsea were Semi Finalists. 
In 2012/13 they made the same round as the English teams (losing 5-0 on agg to Juve) and in 2011/12 (covering your 3 year period) Arsenal and Chelsea made the last 16 where Celtic didn't, Chelsea going on to win it. 

Please tell me I have missed something in your original question/statement... I seriously hope I have otherwise thats the most nonsensical thing I have read on here, and thats saying something.


----------



## freddielong (Aug 9, 2014)

They were so badly battered they should have declined to be put back in it was an embarrassment, should have both been out

But then it was a ridiculous error by Warsaw that they deserve to be punished absolute schoolboy stuff


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Are you for real? 3 English teams progressed further than Celtic last year alone. Arsenal and Man Untd made the last 16 and Chelsea were Semi Finalists. 
In 2012/13 they made the same round as the English teams (losing 5-0 on agg to Juve) and in 2011/12 (covering your 3 year period) Arsenal and Chelsea made the last 16 where Celtic didn't, Chelsea going on to win it. 

Please tell me I have missed something in your original question/statement... I seriously hope I have otherwise thats the most nonsensical thing I have read on here, and thats saying something.
		
Click to expand...

So only three teams Arsenal, Chelsea and ManU have a better record than Celtic.
I would imagine that Celtic have won more games in the last 3 years than any English club due to the biased system of qualifying.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So only three teams Arsenal, Chelsea and ManU have a better record than Celtic.
I would imagine that Celtic have won more games in the last 3 years than any English club due to the biased system of qualifying.
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect Doon, you ain't comparing like with like.

Would you like to introduce a handicapping system


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			OK for the wise guys knocking Celtics CL record..........list the teams in England/Wales who have had a better one over the last three years.
		
Click to expand...


Arsenal , Man UTD and Chelsea


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So only three teams Arsenal, Chelsea and ManU have a better record than Celtic.
I would imagine that Celtic have won more games in the last 3 years than any English club due to the biased system of qualifying.
		
Click to expand...


Well seeing as only 4 teams from the EPL can qualify each year it's quite clear why it's only three 

What are you trying to suggest ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Arsenal , Man UTD and Chelsea
		
Click to expand...

Well done ...........the only one to keep up.

Quality over quantity


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Well done ...........the only one to keep up.

Quality over quantity
		
Click to expand...

What exactly are you trying to suggest ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

If the EPL sides had to go through the same qualifying process as Celtic how many would make the CL League last 16?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If the EPL sides had to go through the same qualifying process as Celtic how many would make the CL League last 16?
		
Click to expand...


More than likely all 4 of them but certainly 3 of them 

Again what are you trying to suggest


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So only three teams Arsenal, Chelsea and ManU have a better record than Celtic.
I would imagine that Celtic have won more games in the last 3 years than any English club due to the biased system of qualifying.
		
Click to expand...

How many rounds do Celtic go through? Two rounds? So I. Theory four wins. If they win each leg. How many group games do they tend to win. I'd imagine in last three years they won't of won many more than the English teams. Even with extra games.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 9, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			How many rounds do Celtic go through? Two rounds? So I. Theory four wins. If they win each leg. How many group games do they tend to win. I'd imagine in last three years they won't of won many more than the English teams. Even with extra games.
		
Click to expand...

3 rounds.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			With all due respect Doon, you ain't comparing like with like.

Would you like to introduce a handicapping system  

Click to expand...

Would it include Wigan and Hull?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So only three teams Arsenal, Chelsea and ManU have a better record than Celtic.
I would imagine that Celtic have won more games in the last 3 years than any English club due to the biased system of qualifying.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much the teams that have qualified from England so can't see how you could have any more considering those are the ones that qualified. So 3 out of 4 teams from the English league consistently do equal or better than one team from Scotland? I can see your point now, silly me. 

Biased system of qualifying? It's the same co-efficient for everyone. Pretty sure that beating Karagandy is up there with playing and beating Real Madrid. 

Yes, Celtic have had some good results in the competition down the years, as have (at one time) Rangers, and no one should deny that, but consistently? Erm no....To even try to compare reeks of some sort of desperation.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2014)

Didn't arsenal play Celtic in a qualifier a few years ago?  5 1 aggregate if I remember. Obv Celtic are equivalent to arsenal in the CL then. Clearly.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Pretty much the teams that have qualified from England so can't see how you could have any more considering those are the ones that qualified. So 3 out of 4 teams from the English league consistently do equal or better than one team from Scotland? I can see your point now, silly me. 

Biased system of qualifying? It's the same co-efficient for everyone. Pretty sure that beating Karagandy is up there with playing and beating Real Madrid. 

Yes, Celtic have had some good results in the competition down the years, as have (at one time) Rangers, and no one should deny that, but consistently? Erm no....To even try to compare reeks of some sort of desperation.
		
Click to expand...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celtic_F.C._in_European_football

There you go.
Group stages two out of the last three years. [that's last the 32 to the slow ones on here]


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Celtic_F.C._in_European_football

There you go.
Group stages two out of the last three years. [that's last the 16 to the slow ones on here]
		
Click to expand...

Are you genuinely saying the Group stages are the last 16? Not sure I'm THAT slow but in all the years I have watched the CL, the last 16 has been the knock-out stage. Maybe it's different in your wee world where playing a qualifying team should be considered equal to playing a top level co-efficient team. 
Based on the above statement, I am oot. 

Last 16 group stage... oh my stars...

Oh and I still don't know what you are trying to say. I know Celtic made the KNOCK OUT STAGE two times in the last three years, as I stated in my first post, I acknowledge that they got as far as Arsenal and Man Utd _one year_. But beyond that, they are simply not as good and cannot even be considered as good on a consistent basis. No team in Scotland can.

Edit, I see you spotted your mistake and tidied it up. Last 32 is still a knock out though surely...


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Didn't arsenal play Celtic in a qualifier a few years ago?  5 1 aggregate if I remember. Obv Celtic are equivalent to arsenal in the CL then. Clearly.
		
Click to expand...

Come on Murph, they would have been tired with all the quality oppos they played before those games.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Come on Murph, they would have been tired with all the quality oppos they played before those games.
		
Click to expand...

Arsenal would have been tired too, half their squad was still on holiday, and the rest hadn't played for months.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

Greig...being serious for a change.......would you have expected better of a Scottish team than what Celtic have managed to achieve in the last three years.

My comments were aimed at the guy who described Scotland's main league as a pub league.
I was quite offended by that, but not surprised as he was obviously indoctrinated by the EPL brainwashers.
A league where very few English players participate.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

Tell you what .......lets have a wee quiz for all the fans of teams in the EPL and Skybet league

Can you list/name 5 English first team squad players ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Greig...being serious for a change.......would you have expected better of a Scottish team than what Celtic have managed to achieve in the last three years.

My comments were aimed at the guy who described Scotland's main league as a pub league.
I was quite offended by that, but not surprised as he was obviously indoctrinated by the EPL brainwashers.
A league where very few English players participate.
		
Click to expand...

No, I would not expect them or any Scottish team to do better. As much as I dislike the EPL and agree that it is foreign saturated, its not the teams that need to be English as such, so its fairly inconsequential when you consider that the Old Firm teams havent exactly been brimming with Scottish talent and, ultimately, are our only real representation in Europe. So its folly to criticise the EPL for that issue. 
There is no competition in the SPL or whatever its called these days, no competiton kills a league and the guys lambasting the Scottish top flight are not far off the sad truth. Celtic got thumped 6-1 over two games by a middle of the road team, but they will still go on to walk the top league in Scotland. What does that tell you? It certainly doesnt say that we can offer anything by way of a contest to the EPL teams whether any of us think that fair/just or not.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 9, 2014)

Never has been nor ever will be such a thing as the EPL... So no requirement to use English players... Would be good to see a few more playing at the top level either here or overseas though...


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

MegaSteve said:



			Never has been nor ever will be such a thing as the EPL... So no requirement to use English players... Would be good to see a few more playing at the top level either here or overseas though...
		
Click to expand...

Only used to save me typing Barclays Premier League each time which sounds like a product placement ad when its said multiple times in one conversation. But thanks for the pedantry.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tell you what .......lets have a wee quiz for all the fans of teams in the EPL and Skybet league

Can you list/name 5 English first team squad players ?
		
Click to expand...

For which team ?

Cahill
Gerrard
Henderson
Sterling
Sturridge


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Tell you what .......lets have a wee quiz for all the fans of teams in the EPL and Skybet league

Can you list/name 5 English first team squad players ?
		
Click to expand...

Surely a first team player is different to a squad player? First team squad player? No idea.

Pedantry rules!


----------



## chris661 (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Greig...being serious for a change.......would you have expected better of a Scottish team than what Celtic have managed to achieve in the last three years.

My comments were aimed at the guy who described Scotland's main league as a pub league.
I was quite offended by that, but not surprised as he was obviously indoctrinated by the EPL brainwashers.
A league where very few English players participate.
		
Click to expand...

But it is a bloody pub league though.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Greig...being serious for a change.......would you have expected better of a Scottish team than what Celtic have managed to achieve in the last three years.

My comments were aimed at the guy who described *Scotland's main league as a pub league*.
I was quite offended by that, but not surprised as he was obviously indoctrinated by the EPL brainwashers.
*A league where very few English players participate*.
		
Click to expand...

Its not far off though - maybe about League 1 standard 

And plenty of English players in the Prem League


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

Only about 32% according to the Dyke report. Not good for their own domestic league


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

I reckon the ability and talent of the players makes the league good or not as opposed to the nationality of the player.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon the ability and talent of the players makes the league good or not as opposed to the nationality of the player.
		
Click to expand...

Bingo! The moneymen and the majority of fans dont care a jot about nationality as long as the top end teans challenge and the rest survive. Too much money to risk taking un-necessary risks with players of lesser talent just because theu happen to be English.
It does mean that the English ones that do make the grade get over inflated price tags IMO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Bingo! The moneymen and the majority of fans dont care a jot about nationality as long as the top end teans challenge and the rest survive. Too much money to risk taking un-necessary risks with players of lesser talent just because theu happen to be English.
It does mean that the English ones that do make the grade get over inflated price tags IMO.
		
Click to expand...

100% spot on mate

I like that we have some good young english players but the overall ability of the squad is the main priority for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Bingo! The moneymen and the majority of fans dont care a jot about nationality as long as the top end teans challenge and the rest survive. Too much money to risk taking un-necessary risks with players of lesser talent just because theu happen to be English.
It does mean that the English ones that do make the grade get over inflated price tags IMO.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is though the English players don't get their opportunities. They struggle to make the adjustment and although the national side at U17, U19 and U21 levels are in a reasonable state of health, they never really get to progress. Yes, there are the likes of Sturridge and others who do make the breakthrough but the majority end up farmed out on loan to lower divisions. The pool of players to pick a national team from is shrinking and it's a problem that needs addressing if England are ever going to be a potential challenger in any major comp


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 9, 2014)

Just Liverpool then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The problem is though the English players don't get their opportunities. They struggle to make the adjustment and although the national side at U17, U19 and U21 levels are in a reasonable state of health, they never really get to progress. Yes, there are the likes of Sturridge and others who do make the breakthrough but the majority end up farmed out on loan to lower divisions. The pool of players to pick a national team from is shrinking and it's a problem that needs addressing if England are ever going to be a potential challenger in any major comp
		
Click to expand...

If they are good enough they will get their chance - quite simple really. 

Players get picked on ability not nationality


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Just Liverpool then.
		
Click to expand...

Im still struggling to see the point you are trying to make in regards Celtic ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If they are good enough they will get their chance - quite simple really. 

Players get picked on ability not nationality
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Only a handful of recent U19 and U21's have gone onto play REGULAR PL football. Most go out on loan. Yes there are those that have made it but the majority aren't getting enough first team football. It was crystal clear in the Dyke report


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its not far off though - maybe about League 1 standard
		
Click to expand...

League 1 is a million miles from a "pub league". 

As a general question, does it give you some satisfaction putting all things Scottish down? We know we're rubbish at football, why do you continually try to make comparisons to the EPL? Like comparing NBA to Scottish high school basketball. Almost different sports due to the money involved in each.

In the independence thread/debate there is comments on how Scottish people dislike the way they are "looked down on" by the English as a case for independence. Your attitude (at least such as these threads portray) is pretty much exactly what those people mean.

Fwiw it doesn't bother me, makes me how much you have bought into the uber hype of the "best league in the world". Each to their own though :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Only a handful of recent U19 and U21's have gone onto play REGULAR PL football. Most go out on loan. Yes there are those that have made it but the majority aren't getting enough first team football. It was crystal clear in the Dyke report
		
Click to expand...

What do you mean nope ? 

If a player is good enough he will get picked - regardless of his nationality - if U19s etc dont go on to play regular Prem football its because they couldn't make the grade regardless of the nationality.

Clubs responsibilty is to themselves and their fans - they want to find the best team not the English team - Dykes report at the end of the day is meaningless - it will amount to nothing of any significance to the clubs - they will continue to do what is best for them.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. Only a handful of recent U19 and U21's have gone onto play REGULAR PL football. Most go out on loan. Yes there are those that have made it but the majority aren't getting enough first team football. It was crystal clear in the Dyke report
		
Click to expand...

Homer, this re-enforces my point. I have no doubt that England will and do have some talented kids. The issue isnt that they dont get chances, the issue is that the moneymen won't allow the risk to give them a chance.
The global game has been turned in to a business and in doing so has made it success at all costs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			League 1 is a million miles from a "pub league". 

As a general question, does it give you some satisfaction putting all things Scottish down? We know we're rubbish at football, why do you continually try to make comparisons to the EPL? Like comparing NBA to Scottish high school basketball. Almost different sports due to the money involved in each.

In the independence thread/debate there is comments on how Scottish people dislike the way they are "looked down on" by the English as a case for independence. Your attitude (at least such as these threads portray) is pretty much exactly what those people mean.

Fwiw it doesn't bother me, makes me how much you have bought into the uber hype of the "best league in the world". Each to their own though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I spent a good 4 years growing up in Scotland - watched a good deal os Scottish football in that time - so im more sad to see the state of it right now

As for comparisons - when one person on here keeps trying to compare the two - people will respond to those comparisons.

As for "best league in the world" - well it will all come down on what you are using to judge - it certainly has a lot of things goign for it that would put it up there


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I spent a good 4 years growing up in Scotland - watched a good deal os Scottish football in that time - so im more sad to see the state of it right now

As for comparisons - when one person on here keeps trying to compare the two - people will respond to those comparisons.

As for "best league in the world" - well it will all come down on what you are using to judge - it certainly has a lot of things goign for it that would put it up there
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the EPL is one of the best, makes no odds to me.

You may not be and i mean no offence but your posts seem to come across as a Sky/EPL generation fan. The English game was in a poor state,relative to today before the Sky money started rolling in however the hype around some of the garbage in the EPL is off the scale. English fans seem to have forgotten that.

In many ways it wasn't dissimilar to Scotland now, no real tv cash, very few foreign players and very rarely would the top tier players end up at an English team, more likely to be found in Spain and Italy.

As I say, no offence intended.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Homer, this re-enforces my point. I have no doubt that England will and do have some talented kids. The issue isnt that they dont get chances, the issue is that the moneymen won't allow the risk to give them a chance.
The global game has been turned in to a business and in doing so has made it success at all costs.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. The point is by looking after their own interests and getting the best players from around the world, these youngsters get squeezed out by and large. That can only reduce the talent pool for the national side to pick and invest in the next crop. Look at the likes of Germany, Holland and Spain who have all played very young players in friendlies and developed them through and compare it to England still picking the same squads all the time

However I'm conscious this is probably a separate discussion now and gone way off the tangent of Celtic's reinclusion into the CL. Not wanting to trash this further I'll drop out for now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'm sure the EPL is one of the best, makes no odds to me.

You may not be and i mean no offence but your posts seem to come across as a Sky/EPL generation fan. The English game was in a poor state,relative to today before the Sky money started rolling in however the hype around some of the garbage in the EPL is off the scale. English fans seem to have forgotten that.

In many ways it wasn't dissimilar to Scotland now, no real tv cash, very few foreign players and very rarely would the top tier players end up at an English team, more likely to be found in Spain and Italy.

As I say, no offence intended.
		
Click to expand...

Most certainly not a Sky fan etc and the game was different back then - but unless i have missed a few years i cant rememebr it being in a poor state 

In the 70-80's it ws up there with the best in Europe - we had the European ban and the league was still strong until that was lifted and then we continued to win trophies in Europe to show our league was still strong and it has continued in that vein.

In the 80's not many foreign players did come into the league  - there were quotas and clubs were having the odd one - money wasnt controlling players - teh English clubs still had some of the best in Europe playing in them - but back then the transfer were very different - a lot of players just stayed at home.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Most certainly not a Sky fan etc and the game was different back then - but unless i have missed a few years i cant rememebr it being in a poor state 

In the 70-80's it ws up there with the best in Europe - we had the European ban and the league was still strong until that was lifted and then we continued to win trophies in Europe to show our league was still strong and it has continued in that vein.

In the 80's not many foreign players did come into the league  - there were quotas and clubs were having the odd one - money wasnt controlling players - teh English clubs still had some of the best in Europe playing in them - but back then the transfer were very different - a lot of players just stayed at home.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting into you're tit for tat as you are always right.

Late 80's early 90s the English league was in a poor state *relative to today* context is everything.

Football is unrecognisable today, remember even pub league teams won European trophies/ reached finals in the 60/70/80s


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'm not getting into you're tit for tat as you are always right.
		
Click to expand...

   :thup::thup:

And the first British winners of the European cup was???????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'm not getting into you're tit for tat as you are always right.

Late 80's early 90s the English league was in a poor state *relative to today* context is everything.

Football is unrecognisable today, remember even pub league teams won European trophies/ reached finals in the 60/70/80s 

Click to expand...

Its not tit for tat im just responding to your point 

You mention the late 80's and early 90's - well at that stage i reckon there was prob one of the best teams ever seen in British football - the Liverpool of the 88-90 with Barnes etc ability wise was just out of this world - its a shame they never were tested in Europe. 

And yes Scottish football was doing well in the 70/80s etc


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			:thup::thup:

And the first British winners of the European cup was???????
		
Click to expand...

Glasgow and District select!

Could be wrong but sure all the players were born within 30 miles of Celtic Park or something similar....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its not tit for tat im just responding to your point 

You mention the late 80's and early 90's - well at that stage i reckon there was prob one of the best teams ever seen in British football - the Liverpool of the 88-90 with Barnes etc ability wise was just out of this world - its a shame they never were tested in Europe. 

And yes Scottish football was doing well in the 70/80s etc
		
Click to expand...

And yet even a pub side like Wimbledon would have been eligible for Europe as cup winners.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			:thup::thup:

And the first British winners of the European cup was???????
		
Click to expand...

Homer didnt you just ask me to stop hassling you yet here you are highlighting a post having a dig at me ? Bit double standards dont you think ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And yet even a pub side like Wimbledon would have been eligible for Europe as cup winners.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry must have missed the point you are making there ?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its not tit for tat im just responding to your point 

You mention the late 80's and early 90's - well at that stage i reckon there was prob one of the best teams ever seen in British football - the Liverpool of the 88-90 with Barnes etc ability wise was just out of this world - its a shame they never were tested in Europe. 

And yes Scottish football was doing well in the 70/80s etc
		
Click to expand...

I know in Phil world Liverpool = English football but it is wider, I didn't mention anything about Liverpool!

You missed my point though, which was relative to today. Pointing out how much the English league has changed with Sky and CL money.

Pretty sure Celtic and rangers have reached Uefa Cup finals in the 00s aswell, so we do not bad for a wee country even if it is unlikely to happen again in the near future. Disclaimer, that in no way means I think the SPL is anywhere close to the EPl before we go down that road again.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I know in Phil world Liverpool = English football but it is wider, I didn't mention anything about Liverpool!

You missed my point though, which was relative to today. Pointing out how much the English league has changed with Sky and CL money.

Pretty sure Celtic and rangers have reached Uefa Cup finals in the 00s aswell, so we do not bad for a wee country even if it is unlikely to happen again in the near future. Disclaimer, that in no way means I think the SPL is anywhere close to the EPl before we go down that road again.....
		
Click to expand...

The english league has changed - as have most of the leagues in those times and money has been the root of it all - thankfully we havent hit the spanish model yet where clubs can negoitate their own deals and the split is still pretty evenish

Football is such a global sport now - countries are paying billions to watch the EPL - i dont know if its a good thing or a bad thing - i just hope the fans at home dont get priced out totally ( in some clubs they already are starting too )

Celtic and Rangers have done well in the UEFA - would have been great if they had won on those nights - might have been a great boost for the league.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry must have missed the point you are making there ?
		
Click to expand...

Simple. At the same time as Barnes and Liverpool were supposedly the best side never to have played in Europe real pub sides made up of misfits and those with much less talent were capable of beaten them and would have been eligible for Europe for winning the FA cup. And as you keep saying, its only a debate


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I know in Phil world Liverpool = English football but it is wider, I didn't mention anything about Liverpool!

You missed my point though, which was relative to today. Pointing out how much the English league has changed with Sky and CL money.

Pretty sure Celtic and rangers have reached Uefa Cup finals in the 00s aswell, so we do not bad for a wee country even if it is unlikely to happen again in the near future. Disclaimer, that in no way means I think the SPL is anywhere close to the EPl before we go down that road again.....
		
Click to expand...

Even Fulham made a Euro final!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Celtic and Rangers have done well in the UEFA - would have been great if they had won on those nights - might have been a great boost for the league.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have been a boost for the league, would just have perpetuated the cycle of them having more money whilst the rest of the teams (mine included sadly) were rubbish. A split that is evident in the EPL, just not as concentrated with 4 teams in the CL.

Like the Liverpool team you mention, the Rangers team with Laudrup, Gazza etc was one of the best Scotland has seen but the rest of the league (less Celtic) were appalling.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple. At the same time as Barnes and Liverpool were supposedly the best side never to have played in Europe real pub sides made up of misfits and those with much less talent were capable of beaten them and would have been eligible for Europe for winning the FA cup. And as you keep saying, its only a debate
		
Click to expand...

Blimey - its a one off final anything can happen in a final as have been witnessed throughout the whole footballing history 

On the day Wimbledon got the result - it happens and will continue to happen.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			It wouldn't have been a boost for the league, would just have perpetuated the cycle of them having more money whilst the rest of the teams (mine included sadly) were rubbish. A split that is evident in the EPL, just not as concentrated with 4 teams in the CL.

Like the Liverpool team you mention, the Rangers team with Laudrup, Gazza etc was one of the best Scotland has seen but the rest of the league (less Celtic) were appalling.
		
Click to expand...

It was a good team and remember them playing against Leeds in the European Cup and beating them 

Was it Aberdeen in 85 the last time a team outside Celtic and Rangers have won the title ?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a good team and remember them playing against Leeds in the European Cup and beating them 

Was it Aberdeen in 85 the last time a team outside Celtic and Rangers have won the title ?
		
Click to expand...

Yep.

Closest since then was Aberdeen again in 1990/91 (?) when we needed a draw at Ibrox on the last day to win the league and lost 2-0.

At the game as a kid and was gutted!!

That was maybe the start of their 9 in a row? Maybe a couple in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Yep.

Closest since then was Aberdeen again in 1990/91 (?) when we needed a draw at Ibrox on the last day to win the league and lost 2-0.

At the game as a kid and was gutted!!

That was maybe the start of their 9 in a row? Maybe a couple in.
		
Click to expand...

Think so - i remember in 83 i think it was being taken to Pittodrie and watching the Cup winners Cup semi or quarter final win over Bayern ? Atmosphere was amazing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey - its a one off final anything can happen in a final as have been witnessed throughout the whole footballing history 

On the day Wimbledon got the result - it happens and will continue to happen.
		
Click to expand...

And just proves the point as does Fulham getting to a Euro final, qualifying for Europe can happen to anyone. I actually think some of the sides in the old cup winners would have had kittens having to go to the old Plough Lane on a Wednesday night and try and get a result. The Barnes Liverpool side weren't the only ones!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And just proves the point as does Fulham getting to a Euro final, qualifying for Europe can happen to anyone. I actually think some of the sides in the old cup winners would have had kittens having to go to the old Plough Lane on a Wednesday night and try and get a result. The Barnes Liverpool side weren't the only ones!
		
Click to expand...

What point does it prove ?

Im not really sure what you reference is to the post i made about Liverpool team in the 80's ?

Yes any team can qualify for Europe if they win a cup - that hasnt changed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

Is the SPL a one horse race this season then. Is it me looking in from afar that would think that Celtic are perhaps at their weakest for some time and that as Legia proved home and away they are capable of being well beaten. Will it be a closer race or does Scotland already think it's a done deal and they'll win again?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is the SPL a one horse race this season then. Is it me looking in from afar that would think that Celtic are perhaps at their weakest for some time and that as Legia proved home and away they are capable of being well beaten. Will it be a closer race or does Scotland already think it's a done deal and they'll win again?
		
Click to expand...

Done deal.

Hoping Aberdeen finish second and we'll likely be 25+ points back if we do.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Done deal.

Hoping Aberdeen finish second and we'll likely be 25+ points back if we do.
		
Click to expand...

What are the expectations for Delia if its a done deal already ?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are the expectations for Delia if its a done deal already ?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, have no interest in Celtic really.

I'd imagine they were, and still are now, hoping to get into the CL.

Winning league would be minimum requirement I'd expect and 1 cup, maybe both wouldn't be beyond expectations.

I could probably be head coach and Celtic would win the league as their squad/team is much better than anything else and, in the main, football is about players.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Done deal.

Hoping Aberdeen finish second and we'll likely be 25+ points back if we do.
		
Click to expand...

Even though they've now lost their keeper to Southampton?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Even though they've now lost their keeper to Southampton?
		
Click to expand...

Yep. He's a good goalie no doubt but Celtic could take Fulhams 4th choice keeper and still win the league. They've turned a good profit on him though.

Over the course of a season their team and squad are miles ahead of anyone else.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 9, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Even though they've now lost their keeper to Southampton?
		
Click to expand...

I was surprised we got him after their lucky escape. Thiught he'd stay whilst a shot at cl footy. 
Cguffed thiugh as he looks a talent and Boruc is getting on. 

Couple of good seasons and he can replace mignolet for a tidy profit.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Done deal.

Hoping Aberdeen finish second and we'll likely be 25+ points back if we do.
		
Click to expand...

Aberdeen were 8/1 to win +25 points. Decent value.


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 9, 2014)

GreiginFife said:



			Aberdeen were 8/1 to win +25 points. Decent value.
		
Click to expand...

Might have a cheeky we bite on that :thup:

We've not a bad team and McInnes seems to be good. Probably too good for us and if we have another decent season could well end up back in England, or at Rangers if they ever get rid of McCoist.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Yep. He's a good goalie no doubt but Celtic could take Fulhams 4th choice keeper and still win the league. They've turned a good profit on him though.

Over the course of a season their team and squad are miles ahead of anyone else.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure we have four keepers on the books but I take the point.


----------



## Cityfanbrian (Aug 9, 2014)

This happens every year with lower league clubs in the FA Cup. My local club Droylsden beat then league club Darlington then won an epic 4 match tie with chesterfield to reach the 3rd round and drew Ipswich only to be thrown out for fielding an intelligible player, cost them over Â£100k with lost gate receipts and tv money.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Cityfanbrian said:



			This happens every year with lower league clubs in the FA Cup. My local club Droylsden beat then league club Darlington then won an epic 4 match tie with chesterfield to reach the 3rd round and drew Ipswich only to be thrown out for fielding an intelligible player, cost them over Â£100k with lost gate receipts and tv money.
		
Click to expand...

INTELLIGIBLE players are very rare  sorry i couldn't resist.:thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 10, 2014)

Haven't read all replies, so I apologise if already mentioned.Stuttgart did the same thing against Leeds and a replay on a neutral ground was the decision.That would have been fairer . This could be embarrassing for Celtic if they fail again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 10, 2014)

Legia Warsaw have written to Celtic asking if they can replay the game ? 

Can that happen ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Legia Warsaw have written to Celtic asking if they can replay the game ? 

Can that happen ?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. Surely UEFA have the final say


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Legia Warsaw have written to Celtic asking if they can replay the game ? 

Can that happen ?
		
Click to expand...

cant see Celtic will entertain that idea. Money money money. Plus they're were outplayed each game. Not much incentive.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 10, 2014)

Legia embarrassed us in the game but now they are simply embarrassing themselves.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 10, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Legia embarrassed us in the game but now they are simply embarrassing themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree. Harsh punishment or not, there's no reason for Celtic to do anything about it.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 10, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Got to agree. Harsh punishment or not, there's no reason for Celtic to do anything about it.
		
Click to expand...

Entirely a matter for UEFA so why they wrote to us who knows!:lol:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 10, 2014)

PMSL



Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Oscar Pistorius has sacked his legal team. He's hired Celtic's as he heard they lost both legs & got a victory.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2014)

Legia Warsaw asking Celtic to 'to the decent thing' - Celtic being an historic club with a proud tradition of fair play etc.  Hmm - I wonder...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Legia Warsaw asking Celtic to 'to the decent thing' - Celtic being an historic club with a proud tradition of fair play etc.  Hmm - I wonder...
		
Click to expand...

On the one hand, I think it's a bizarre and desperate request.

On the other I seem to remember "sporting integrity" used to be quite important to celtic and their fans......


----------



## Val (Aug 11, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			On the one hand, I think it's a bizarre and desperate request.

On the other I seem to remember "sporting integrity" used to be quite important to celtic and their fans...... 

Click to expand...

Why shouldn't Celtic take advantage of Legia's situation?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 11, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Why shouldn't Celtic take advantage of Legia's situation?
		
Click to expand...

I think they are quite right to "take advantage".


----------



## Val (Aug 11, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			I think they are quite right to "take advantage".
		
Click to expand...

Every club would.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2014)

I like the quote from Legia's owner

_"It's not just about the money, it's about what football stands for, the values of honesty and honour.  We still have a hope"_

Aye right!

And off they may trot to the Court of Arbitration for Sport in Lausanne.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 11, 2014)

Is it not a bit like a golfer being disqualified from his club's KO for breach of the club's rules and his opponent awarded the match.

It is not for the players to decide the outcome.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Is it not a bit like a golfer being disqualified from his club's KO for breach of the club's rules and his opponent awarded the match.

It is not for the players to decide the outcome.
		
Click to expand...

Did they not get awarded a 3-0 win for the rule breach.  And because they lost 2-1 away they won on aggregate on away goals.  Not sure that they were awarded the tie - just he 2nd leg. I guess Celtic could withdraw - does that mean Legia would be awarded the tie?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 11, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Did they not get awarded a 3-0 win for the rule breach.  And because they lost 2-1 away they won on aggregate on away goals.  Not sure that they were awarded the tie - just he 2nd leg. I guess Celtic could withdraw - does that mean Legia would be awarded the tie?
		
Click to expand...

They lost 4-1 away  and went through on away goals   

Legia weren't thrown out of the competition but the second leg got changed to a 3-0 loss.I read somewhere if Celtic pulled out then uefa could punish them for it, don't know if that is true but if it is the case I can't imagine Celtic pulling out or changing anything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

chris661 said:



			They lost 4-1 away  and went through on away goals   

Legia weren't thrown out of the competition but the second leg got changed to a 3-0 loss.I read somewhere if Celtic pulled out then uefa could punish them for it, don't know if that is true but if it is the case I can't imagine Celtic pulling out or changing anything.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Celtic can't pull out unless they have permission from UEFA

Warsaw broke the rule and Celtic rightfully were awarded the game


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 11, 2014)

chris661 said:



			They lost 4-1 away  and went through on away goals   

Legia weren't thrown out of the competition but the second leg got changed to a 3-0 loss.I read somewhere if Celtic pulled out then uefa could punish them for it, don't know if that is true but if it is the case I can't imagine Celtic pulling out or changing anything.
		
Click to expand...

yes - 4-1 - typo


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry to depart from the main thread somewhat,but managed to post in totally wrong thread'if you was a rich man etc'rather than this one--put it down to haste in packing /rushing to get away on a flight.Anyway,would be interesting to get a response from the Dodger as to why he has such a serious problem with anyone who is not of shall we say'a green persuasion'.At least that's what I'm assuming that's what he meant by'certain teams/seetheometer?
Don't wan't to be infracted(is that a word?).So won't say anymore,but would like a reply!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2014)

Well at least they'll win the league this year. 

Pre re judge the pl for many reasons. But at least it's a competition


----------

